# Dunedin Florida Vintage & Custom Bicycle Show & Swap Meet



## TheFizzer (Nov 23, 2019)

Rat Riders vintage & custom bicycle show & swap meet. This is a fun family event to show off your cool bike & maybe even buy, sell or trade some bikes or parts. All the details are listed on the flyer. We will have door prizes, snacks, drinks, event shirts for sale & a bicycle raffle & awards for the top 10 coolest bikes.  All proceeds benefit a charity to be decided.  Swap meet spaces are first come first serve & vendors must arrive between 6 a.m. to 8 a.m.  Pay for swap spaces & show entries the day of the show.  Please feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## TheFizzer (Nov 23, 2019)

Here's some pictures from past years.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 2, 2019)

Great to hear! Looking forward to going!


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 4, 2020)

Get ready everyone!!  The swap & show will be here before you know it


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 28, 2020)

Event shirts are printed.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 28, 2020)

Great looking t’s. Are these available now in the mail or only at the show?


----------



## TheFizzer (Jan 28, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Great looking t’s. Are these available now in the mail or only at the show?



Only at the show


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 28, 2020)

Ok thanks.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 3, 2020)

Original paint late 30’s Hawthorne is our giveaway bike.  $5 a chance or 5 for $20.


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 19, 2020)

Sorry guys but we had to cancel the show & swap because we are no longer able to use the lot that we have used for the past few years.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 19, 2020)

Well that sucks!! Any chance in using another  location?


----------



## TheFizzer (Feb 20, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Well that sucks!! Any chance in using another  location?



I tried a couple other spaces but they did not work out either.  We went ahead & just cancelled it.


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 20, 2020)

I was looking forward to attending. Hopefully a location will become available.


----------

